# Manufacturer Thank-You's



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So the other day Chaser and I went out to Lee Kay to test some handloads and to get away from the wives and just lob some lead around for the heck of it.

Well, I was pretty impressed by some of the groups that I shot in my .308 and decided to send a picture of my target to the rifle manufacturer. They were pretty darn excited and started e-mailing me back and forth asking questions about what loads I was using, how big the bulls-eye was and so on (they even went as far as to ask what the serial number of my rifle was to pass kudos along the the person who built the rifle).

The other day they even sent me a hat, pin, and a patch in the mail just to say thank you for the high reviews!

I just thought it was pretty cool that they were so receptive to my reviews and sent me something cool on the side. I honestly just wanted to tell them I liked their product (because too many people just tell companies what they are doing wrong, and few tell them that they are doing right) and wasnt expecting anything beyond that from them. 

It just goes to prove that you can get ahead by sharing positive reviews instead of negative ones.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shootin' Bax*! It was good of you to send them a compliment and report.

I love that .308 of yours. Looks like you've found the load she likes. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work, which mfg. is it?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's **** fine shooting Bax*! I commend you for patting the manufacture's back for such a fine rifle. But I have to ask about your gun. You can't just leave us hanging. We want gun porn. What kind of work, if any, did you do to your gun? What scope? Bedded action? Floated barrel? I really like to hear the specifics on your load.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

longbow said:


> That's **** fine shooting Bax*! I commend you for patting the manufacture's back for such a fine rifle. But I have to ask about your gun. You can't just leave us hanging. We want gun porn. What kind of work, if any, did you do to your gun? What scope? Bedded action? Floated barrel? I really like to hear the specifics on your load.


+1!! Details man!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

bax, dont tell em!!! they'll all go out and buy one!!!! hahahaha!!!
the company in question has been having bad luck with these rifles. I had to re-bed mine as well as replace the mainspring to handle a mis-firing issue...... so I'm sure they were very happy to hear good words from you!!!
Now mine shoots almost as good as yours  The barrels are excellent, although mine is a little shorter and flimsier than yours. oh and there is not a better looking gun IMO


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just didnt think about giving that info for some reason.

The rifle is a Kimber 84M-Longmaster Classic .308 Win that is virtually stock out of the box. It is pillar and glass bedded with a heavy fluted sporter barrel. I chose to put a Zeiss Conquest Z-1000 scope (6.5-20) on it as well because it is supposedly calibrated to 165 - 168 gr bullets, but I have yet to learn how to use the scope properly for distance shooting. They say that the Zeiss website has that info on there, but I havent found it yet.

The only work that I did to the rifle after I bought it was had a trigger job done to it and set the pull to 2.25 lbs, and had the action sured up a bit (got that idea after shooting Sawsman's FANTASTIC Cooper 7mm-08). But otherwise, it was pretty much a stock rifle.

The load I shot was a pretty simple one:
168 Hornady BTHP Match
44.2 gr Varget
CCI BR-2 primer
Hornady brass



chet said:


> the company in question has been having bad luck with these rifles. I had to re-bed mine as well as replace the mainspring to handle a mis-firing issue...... so I'm sure they were very happy to hear good words from you!!!
> ..... The barrels are excellent, although mine is a little shorter and flimsier than yours. oh and there is not a better looking gun IMO


I honestly havent heard any of that Chet. I'm sorry to hear about the issues that you were having with yours, and I hope it is shooting better now. I actually purchased a 84M- Varmint in .204 Ruger first and enjoyed shooting that rifle so much that I ended up with a nearly identical .308.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, that sucker is pretty dialed in with that round! Like you said- its time to stretch it out to 200 and 300 yards. I think my .243 is as good as its gonna get until I get a new scope.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Is your 204 also a longmaster? I've been looking for one.....


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

nevermind...... I guess all 204's were varminters


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I should have been a bit more clear. My .204 is the one listed below:
http://www.kimberamerica.com/products/r ... m_varmint/

They also have these:
http://www.kimberamerica.com/products/r ... m_montana/
http://www.kimberamerica.com/products/r ... o_varmint/

If you ever want to get out and shoot mine, just let me know. BUT I gotta suggest taking a look at a Cooper. I had the opportunity to shoot Sawsman's Cooper and fell in love with that thing!

Sawsman suggested that I look at http://hendershots.net/gunroom.aspx for some options for Coopers and Dakotas. I even contacted them and they have some great customer service and are happy to assist you in ordering some things in. Otherwise, Gallensons ordered in my .308, and I'm sure they could get whatever your heart desires.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Next time we get out Bax*, we'll shoot the 30-06 Cooper. It shoots as good as the 08, but it's not quite as purdy. I need to shoot the dust out of the barrel as it hasn't been out of the safe in awhile. 

Hendershots is a great outfit. If anyone is considering a fine firearm, I highly suggest them. My next purchase will be through them, and yes, it will probably be another Cooper. Need to save up some serious $$$$$$ though! :shock: 

It takes two to tango. That Kimber you have is a sweet rifle and you're one good shooter. A great pair.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We need to burn our taste-buds off Sawsman. Our tastes are getting too expensive!

Hendershots has a Cooper that keeps tickling my fancy:
http://hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3268


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep. I've been considering one with the Bell & Carlson stock. I've fondled one and they're pretty nice. 

Those newer short action model 54's look pretty nice too.

Heck- with a Kimber that shoots like yours though, who needs a Cooper?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

But those Coopers are sooooooo nice out of the box! I had to work on mine to get it just right. Cooper does it right the first time!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A COOPER! Dang Bax*, how am I suppose to keep up with the Jonses, (the Bax*s) if you if you keep buying fine rifles like Coopers. I've got to go check my change jar a see if I can swing a new Cooper. Ain't going to happen.
I haven't seen your new gun but if they're like all the other Coopers I've seen it's a fine rifle. Good going Bax*.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh I don't own a Cooper yet.... That would be Sawsman and Al. But I am hoping to make one my next purchase, that's actually why I asked about your 6.5x284, they have that caliber as an option for the Phoenix, but my only hesitation is the barrel length seems a bit short to me for that caliber (26 inches) what do you think Longbow?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you could squeeze some pretty good speed out of a 26 inch barrel. Speed's great if you can get it but accuracy is more important. I don't think you'd have any problem getting both out of a Cooper. It just seem that well-made rifles digest a wide variety of loads and still preform well.
Your Kimber .204 is another example of a great off-the-shelf shooter.


Speaking of 6.5x284s, I took the little woman out yesterday and she out-shot me bigtime. I taught her everything I know and she has the gall to show me up. She shot a couple cloverleafs and acted like it was nothing. **** woman!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Speaking of 6.5x284s, I took the little woman out yesterday and she out-shot me bigtime. I taught her everything I know and she has the gall to show me up. She shot a couple cloverleafs and acted like it was nothing. **** woman!


My wife does the same thing to me! I think women are naturally better shooters  because they follow directions better than men (we seem to think "I know. I know. I got this.") and they seem to be a bit more steady too.

I'm excited to see your post on your rifle when you get a chance


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oops, bumped my old thread. Sorry


----------

